# Seagull S6 Confusion... Help needed!



## jdn67 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I ordered a Seagull S6 online and it got here on Friday... 

What I ordered was a Seagull S6 Coastline GT, but what the person that sent it seems to have made a mistake and either sent me a Seagull S6 Original, or Seagull S6 Original SLIM... In the inside of the guitar it says Original S6 (nothing about SLIM), but the guitar does not have a pickguard like every other S6 Original I have seen. From what I understood only the S6 slims did not have pick guards? 

If this was a S6 SLIM would it not say S6 SLIM in the inside instead of S6 Original? Or do they all say S6 Original inside? I kind of need to know the answer to this, because if it's the Original I will keep it and get money back anyway, but I have no interest in keeping the slim version. 

Could anyone please give me an answer?

The guitar looks identical to this - (Which is the S6 Slim), but as I said it's confusing that it just says S6 Original on the inside. The only reason I don't think it isnt the original, is that it has no pick guard.

Help?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine says S6 Mahogany? I bought mine about 18 years ago so I assume its an original model? It does have the pickguard. It is an awesome sounding acoustic.

:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you try calling (or emailing) the company? Maybe if you supply the serial number they'll tell you exactly what it is.


----------

